# SW Product



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

I was just notified this morning by one of the National Builders I do work for that they are switching to Sherwin Williams as of the 1st of the year.
The product they or we are Specd' to use is called SW Painters Edge. Has anyone heard of this product or is presently using it? My guess is it is either CHB or Promar 200-400 with a label change, haven't seen the MSDS or performance specs yet.


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

MixMaster said:


> I was just notified this morning by one of the National Builders I do work for that they are switching to Sherwin Williams as of the 1st of the year. The product they or we are Specd' to use is called SW Painters Edge. Has anyone heard of this product or is presently using it? My guess is it is either CHB or Promar 200-400 with a label change, haven't seen the MSDS or performance specs yet.


It is a prepackaged ultra flat product. Touches up fantastic. Main thing will be price. The national home builder has set up some type of purchasing agreement with SW and will pass their prices onto you more than likely. It will make the bids more competitive bc there will be a "price ceiling" for the products they are going to be using. Painter's Edge is an old Duron product. Nothing like ProMar, which is good for these types of builders. It comes in about 10 prepacked colors for the builders so they can present to their clients. It is also tint controlled so many colors can be made in it. 

Too bad you can't use Behr.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*sales*

Alright you sales bitches!!! I just switched to PPG what are you going to throw my way NOW....


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

robladd said:


> Alright you sales bitches!!! I just switched to PPG what are you going to throw my way NOW....


A price increase


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

BehrSpar said:


> A price increase


Around here that passed on to the consumer, same-same:yes:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

you mean builders solutions? it is a good paint comes in flat, matt, and eggshell. it is really great on tract homes, Adair homes, manufatured, and thing that is high volume need to get done yesterday NC. it is a surprisinly good paint and builder solution sufacer is really good too. using both you will be pleased.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MixMaster said:


> I was just notified this morning by one of the National Builders I do work for that they are switching to Sherwin Williams as of the 1st of the year.
> The product they or we are Specd' to use is called SW Painters Edge. Has anyone heard of this product or is presently using it? My guess is it is either CHB or Promar 200-400 with a label change, haven't seen the MSDS or performance specs yet.


Its a duron product. Cheap flat, easy to apply, easy to touch up. Think builders solution but a little better. I have applied thousands of gallons of it early in my career. 

http://www.duron.com/products/interior_coatings/productdetails.asp?cat=1&lineid=395


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

BehrSpar said:


> A price increase


Thanks so much for sharing this earth shattering news. You are the man. :notworthy:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this earth shattering news. You are the man. :notworthy:


But on other news his brand of paint price won't go up because they put so little Tio2 in it.


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

paintball head said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this earth shattering news. You are the man. :notworthy:


You want earth shattering?? 
Try some Premium Plus. The sky's will open up and you will see the light


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nothing about Premium Plus is earth shattering. Another middle of the road paint from a big paint company. Better than some, no better than many, and you have to buy it at HD, which is a total deal breaker.


----------



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Sales Rep to stop tomorrow morning with his big news.  It will be interesting to see what his prices will be. It looks as if, when going to Custom Colors they are specing Builders Solution. I welcome the change to Sherwin Williams from PPG but pricing will be interesting.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Let us know a bit more after you meet up with your SW rep.


----------



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Made it thru the snowstorm this morning, 4" and still coming down. Met with my SW rep this morning, price per gal was $10.45. That's about $.75 per gal more than the product we are presently using, all and all that's not to bad, I can adjust my pricing no problem. With what I've seen on the post looks as if it is a good spec product, good flat and touches up well.
Has anyone used any of the premixed custom colors and how do they touch up, will be interesting to see how much flashing with colors other than an off white. From what I've found out it seems to be comparable with SW Shur Scrub, we presently use about 2,000 gals a yr of that product.
I asked the rep for 70 gals to try on a house and we can make our judgement from there. I hate to try a new product sold to a builder by a salesperson who probably has never painted more than 2 walls in his life.


----------



## GneissGuy (Aug 21, 2013)

MixMaster said:


> Made it thru the snowstorm this morning, 4" and still coming down. Met with my SW rep this morning, price per gal was $10.45. That's about $.75 per gal more than the product we are presently using, all and all that's not to bad, I can adjust my pricing no problem. With what I've seen on the post looks as if it is a good spec product, good flat and touches up well.
> Has anyone used any of the premixed custom colors and how do they touch up, will be interesting to see how much flashing with colors other than an off white. From what I've found out it seems to be comparable with SW Shur Scrub, we presently use about 2,000 gals a yr of that product.
> I asked the rep for 70 gals to try on a house and we can make our judgement from there. I hate to try a new product sold to a builder by a salesperson who probably has never painted more than 2 walls in his life.


Fantastic touch up with pre-packed colors. That is one reason these builders are using it, and one reason why contractors don't mint it. Flashing will not be an issue.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Nothing about Premium Plus is earth shattering. Another middle of the road paint from a big paint company. Better than some, no better than many, and you have to buy it at HD, which is a total deal breaker.


Who do you think your kiddingpaint? Just as they say theres good ,better than theres "Behr! "


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Who do you think your kiddingpaint? Just as they say theres good ,better than theres "Behr! "


then there are painters who son't know any better.


----------

